# Ask Anthony Ellis ? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Real questions and answers by Anthony Ellis.Anthony, I know you say that you gained over 30 lbs in 12 weeks, but my personal trainer says that’s impossible and that you are lying? Are you? Here we go. I can’t begin to count how many times I’ve had his question, and all I can say is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

